# I was at a club tonight and literally anyone can makeout with a girl



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Fax

kiss doesn’t mean anything I guess... but girls would makeout with anyone... I guess as long as you’re not Indian, idk Indians in clubs are creepy tho

now idk how many guys can close and take a girl home... I didn’t, also didn’t follow other guys making out with girls home so idk if they did or not
if you can’t kiss a girl then you’re either giga trucel or Indian or giga manlet

another observation
....hot blondes prefer white guys with nice hair... attractive brunettes are race mixing sluts ...

didn’t pay attention to ugly girls tho

Nordic white guys have extremely high smv and score hottest girls (usually blondes)

med/Italians have very low smv, Indian failo I guess

Followed around this Italian guy with fucking mama Mia accent and he couldn’t score any girl at all ... not sure if it’s Indian look alike failo or manlet failo








Thoughts ? @gamma @AlexAP @Preston @tyronelite


----------



## zeke714 (Aug 1, 2021)

Should I go to canada?


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Aug 1, 2021)

Why is this site obsessed with indians? Half the fucking threads are about curry. Even if they’re not related someone would talk about Indians in the replies


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Should I go to canada?


What do you look like ?


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I was at a club tonight and literally anyone can makeout with a girl​





Biggdink said:


> I guess as long as you’re not Indian, idk Indians in clubs are creepy tho





Biggdink said:


> med/Italians have very low smv, Indian failo I guess
> 
> Followed around this Italian guy with fucking mama Mia accent and he couldn’t score any girl at all ... not sure if it’s Indian look alike failo or manlet failo







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> View attachment 1250099


Keep coping if you think Indians/Italian have high smv 

I saw ugly White guys and black guys and even fucking Asians get girls 

Girls literally go around making out with guys as long as you don’t look Indian/Italian


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 1, 2021)

@volcelfatcel


----------



## Preston (Aug 1, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> View attachment 1250099


Who cares lol.I still like biggdink's threads they maybe fake but they are entertaining


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Preston said:


> Who cares lol.I still biggdink's threads they maybe fake but they are entertaining


Not fake 
North American girls are giga sluts and would hook up with anyone especially if drinks are involved 

I’ve heard euro girls are harder but idk 

I saw a very attractive brunette making out with an ugly black guy... half an hour later she was making out with chubby blonde guy


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 1, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Why is this site obsessed with indians? Half the fucking threads are about curry. Even if they’re not related someone would talk about Indians in the replies


Easy way to get replies obviously. Don't take this Schizo seriously.


----------



## zeke714 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> What do you look like ?


I have dark brown hair, pretty boy eyes. People have commented I don't look stereotypical med.


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Keep coping if you think Indians/Italian have high smv
> 
> I saw ugly White guys and black guys and even fucking Asians get girls
> 
> Girls literally go around making out with guys as long as you don’t look Indian/Italian


Keep coping. Italians are slayers.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Canadians like @Sal can confirm what I say 

anyone can hook up with girls here as long as you’re not an Indian 
And White guys with dark blond hair mog the most


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> I have dark brown hair, pretty boy eyes. People have commented I don't look stereotypical med.


Not ideal... but dark brown is better than black. black haired White guys are usually incel unless tall 

light brown/dark blonde mogs 

blondes>>>> black guys>>>>>> brunette whites >>> Asians>>>>>>> meds >>> Indians


----------



## Preston (Aug 1, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Why is this site obsessed with indians? Half the fucking threads are about curry. Even if they’re not related someone would talk about Indians in the replies





Chadeep said:


> Easy way to get replies obviously. Don't take this Schizo seriously.


Yea easy to farm reacts. Hating on curries is such a low hanging fruit, chad always goes for the 2nd place holder tho.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Why is this site obsessed with indians? Half the fucking threads are about curry. Even if they’re not related someone would talk about Indians in the replies


Ok how isn’t my thread related to Indians ? I’m making a point that ugly-average white, black and Asians can atleast make out with few attractive girls

I don’t see Indians slaying in clubs... I guess this hurt feelings of lots of guys ... but most guys report same


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

You guys can literally see in my pics that Indian/med guys are standing alone awkwardly with sad face while everyone else looks happy 

but keep coping @Chadeep @AlexAP @Preston 

copemax.org


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Ok how isn’t my thread related to Indians ? I’m making a point that ugly-average white, black and Asians can atleast make out with few attractive girls
> 
> I don’t see Indians slaying in clubs... I guess hurt feeling of lots of guys ... but most guys report same


This isn’t about just one thread. It’s about the millions of threads pumped out daily about Indians or the constant jokes about curries that keep getting overused and repetitive 

Indians are considered nothing more than a joke, so mentioning them is an easy way to get more reacts and replies. It’s kind of a low hanging fruit and it’s quite sad


----------



## Preston (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> You guys can literally see in my pics that Indian/med guys are standing alone awkwardly with sad face while everyone else looks happy
> 
> but keep coping @Chadeep @AlexAP @Preston
> 
> copemax.org


I'm not saying otherwise but it just gets boring after a while.


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> You guys can literally see in my pics that Indian/med guys are standing alone awkwardly with sad face while everyone else looks happy
> 
> but keep coping @Chadeep @AlexAP @Preston
> 
> copemax.org


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Lmao few weeks ago when I went to the club for the first time I experienced the most brutal suifuels in my life,4 total rejections in 1 night,0 success,but everyone around me was making out and shit even my stupid ex best friend came to this girl and as soon as he said hi to her they started making out,I was watching that drunk as fuck and because I was intoxicated I didn’t really cared until I woke up in the morning and remembered everything that happened.Massive blackpill for me....


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Preston said:


> I'm not saying otherwise but it just gets boring after a while.


First time I’m making a thread about a club environment 

First time I’ve been to a club since start of 2020 

next time I can take pics of ugly-average white, black and Asian guys with cute girls, even stacies ... @Chadeep and @Preston one month ban bet if I do that ?


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Lmao few weeks ago when I went to the club I experienced the most brutal suifuels in my life,4 total rejections in 1 night,0 success,but everyone around me was making out and shit even my stupid ex best friend came to this girl and as soon as he said hi to her they started making out,I was watching that drunk as fuck and because I was intoxicated I didn’t really cared until I woke up in the morning and remembered everything that happened.Massive blackpill for me....


Yea everyone is making out in clubs... you need nt body language, shy guys don’t get anything unless I guess 7 psl


----------



## Preston (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> First time I’m making a thread about a club environment
> 
> First time I’ve been to a club since start of 2020
> 
> next time I can take pics of ugly-average white, black and Asian guys with cute girls, even stacies ... @Chadeep and @Preston one month ban bet if I do that ?


The premise of the thread remains the same tho. I even believe many of the things u claim unlike most users here but it's getting repetitive.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Preston said:


> The premise of the thread remains the same tho. I even believe many of the things u claim unlike most users here even but it's getting repetitive.


Next time I’m gonna take way more pics and I can show Indians standing sad (constant rejection is the reason) while everyone else is happy either with friends or hot girls

lots of REVERSE hypergamy too

Girls here have low standards especially if you’re white but can still score high tier girls as black and Asian

I’m gonna take more pics next time


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Yea everyone is making out in clubs... you need nt body language, shy guys don’t get anything unless I guess 7 psl


I usually am kinda shy but I was drunk af so I was soo fucking outgoing and shit and I was approaching ugly girls as well and still got rejected


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> I usually am kinda shy but I was drunk af so I was soo fucking outgoing and shit and I was approaching ugly girls as well and still got rejected


Heightpill.... guys in clubs are taller 

height and frame matters a lot in clubs


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Heightpill.... guys in clubs are taller
> 
> height and frame matters a lot in clubs


I have a massive frame for my height without gymcelling as well so frame is not a problem,height?I dont think so I saw guys my height or even shorter making out with random girls and I was targeting short and drunk girls and still got rejected
Fuck life
I hate clubs
FUCKKKKK CLUBS
FUUUUUUUUCK FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
I WISH THEY CLOSE ALL THE CLUBS AGAIN FOREVER 
I STILL HAVENT RECOVERED MENTALLY FROM THAT NIGHT 
I might as well just.....


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 1, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Why is this site obsessed with indians? Half the fucking threads are about curry. Even if they’re not related someone would talk about Indians in the replies


Because everyone is Indian


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Aug 1, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Because everyone is Indian


Nah. Everyone here mock Indians, even some Indians themselves do it


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> I have a massive frame for my height without gymcelling as well so frame is not a problem,height?I dont think so I saw guys my height or even shorter making out with random girls and I was targeting short and drunk girls and still got rejected
> Fuck life
> I hate clubs
> FUCKKKKK CLUBS
> ...


Your body language probably seemed non nt, you have a good looking face 

it’s very easy to makeout


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 1, 2021)

@johncruz12345


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Your body language probably seemed non nt, you have a good looking face
> 
> it’s very easy to makeout


Nah man I was drunk af,I was behaving completely normal,I was even singing and dancing which I never do


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Nah man I was drunk af,I was behaving completely normal,I was even singing and dancing which I never do


Why else would they not make out with you if they were making out with short guys ? You’re not ugly


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Aug 1, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Nah. Everyone here mock Indians, even some Indians themselves do it


Indians hate themselves more than anyone else does


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 1, 2021)

Bruh Indians/Italians are the biggest slayers.

U dont need good looks as an indian. 99% of the indians look like shit, thats why girls with fuck any indian that even looks a bit above average

Slightly above average indian = Chad to arab/asian girls.


----------



## wristcel (Aug 1, 2021)

I don't think it's true that anyone can make out with a hot girl at all. 

That means you have strong attraction. Unironically, this is where 'game' can help you. If you don't sperge out and know how to escalate and stuff, you can smash these girls if they kiss you

Pretty much all of my lays have come from this (approaching stranger in a bar, kissing, then sex)

But I go many many many nights without making out as i'm not chad lol


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Bruh Indians/Italians are the biggest slayers.
> 
> U dont need good looks as an indian. 99% of the indians look like shit, thats why girls with fuck any indian that even looks a bit above average
> 
> Slightly above average indian = Chad to arab/asian girls.


Maybe where you live

Also South Indians here have waaay higher smv than North Indians..

I saw lots of hot girls with fit bodies making out with ugly white/black guys and nerdy looking girls (yea nerdy girls party too) with Asian guys


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I don't think it's true that anyone can make out with a hot girl at all.
> 
> That means you have strong attraction. Unironically, this is where 'game' can help you. If you don't sperge out and know how to escalate and stuff, you can smash these girls if they kiss you
> 
> ...


Girls standards are very low if alcohol is involved

also I don’t think girls fucked these guys because they were jumping from one guy to another

but who knows... I didn’t stay that late. Maybe those guys took them home


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Why else would they not make out with you if they were making out with short guys ? You’re not ugly


Idk man I really fucking don’t know
Well lesson learned
I will never ever go to the club ever again for my own sake of my mental health


----------



## justadude (Aug 1, 2021)

when is the toronto meetup happening


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Y


Chad1212 said:


> Idk man I really fucking don’t know
> Well lesson learned
> I will never go to the club ever again for my own sake of my mental health


ou can slay on tinder or during day game


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Maybe where you live
> 
> Also South Indians here have waaay higher smv than North Indians..
> 
> I saw lots of hot girls with fit bodies making out with ugly white/black guys and nerdy looking girls (yea nerdy girls party too) with Asian guys


True. I lived in a strange place. I saw Indians everywhere getting girls. Blew my fucking mind...

I mean I posted some pics and showed proof to @Preston of all these Indians getting girls...


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

justadude said:


> when is the toronto meetup happening


Not in Toronto but you should go and see what type of guys are slaying there... I think girls all over Canada are sluts so they have low standards


----------



## dnrd (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Fax
> 
> kiss doesn’t mean anything I guess... but girls would makeout with anyone... I guess as long as you’re not Indian, idk Indians in clubs are creepy tho
> 
> ...


the reason they couldnt slay is bc accents are considered non nt, being nt is the most important thing in life and the biggest blackpill, the problem on this forum is most people end up becoming non nt because of their looks


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Y
> 
> ou can slay on tinder or during day game


Well to be quite honest I can get 200+ matches if I turn my location worldwide in just few hours (no larp I even have pictures to prove) buuuuut......when I turn my location just to my hometown I only get like 20 a day (which I guess its not bad but it’s usually 18-24yo girls and I don’t really like girls that much older than me)
But beggars can’t be choosers I guess


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

dnrd said:


> the reason they couldnt slay is bc accents are considered non nt, being nt is the most important thing in life and the biggest blackpill, the problem on this forum is most people end up becoming non nt because of their looks


But girls love Brit/Aussie accents... even euro guys who come here from Germany etc slay


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Well to be quite honest I can get 200+ matches if I turn my location worldwide in just few hours (no larp I even have pictures to prove) buuuuut......when I turn my location just to my hometown I only get like 20 a day (which I guess its not bad but it’s usually 18-24yo girls and I don’t really like girls that much older than me)
> But beggars can’t be choosers I guess


Depends how big your city is and yea you’re not even 18


----------



## justadude (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Not in Toronto but you should go and see what type of guys are slaying there... I think girls all over Canada are sluts so they have low standards


yea ik they have low standards. sounds like a meme at this point but i literally know people who are 4psl that get laid regularly by clubbing and tinder


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Depends how big your city is and yea you’re not even 18


Yup.....anyways did you made out with any girls in your club?Also where are you from?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 1, 2021)

justadude said:


> yea ik they have low standards. sounds like a meme at this point but i literally know people who are 4psl that get laid regularly by clubbing and tinder


Canada is like an alternate dimension where blackpill doesnt apply.


----------



## justadude (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Yup.....anyways did you made out with any girls in your club?Also where are you from?


hes from the cuck part of canada


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 1, 2021)

justadude said:


> hes from the cuck part of canada


So the whole of canada.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Yup.....anyways did you made out with any girls in your club?Also where are you from?


Canada and yea I made out with a girl but then she left with her friends


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

justadude said:


> yea ik they have low standards. sounds like a meme at this point but i literally know people who are 4psl that get laid regularly by clubbing and tinder


Didn’t worked for me and I get ratted 6psl on here lol


----------



## justadude (Aug 1, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Canada is like an alternate dimension where blackpill doesnt apply.


legit.. this is why i never believed the whole girls only care about looks but it seems canada is an exception or something


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

justadude said:


> yea ik they have low standards. sounds like a meme at this point but i literally know people who are 4psl that get laid regularly by clubbing and tinder


Yea just don’t be ugly theory 
It’s very easy to slay here... I’m normie and I’ve slayed high tier beckies without much effort... obviously if you’re a chad you can slay a lot more


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Canada and yea I made out with a girl but then she left with her friends


Lucky you.Whats your height and PSL?


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Lucky you.Whats your height and PSL?


Idk about psl but I’m average or slightly above average with nice hair and close to 6’


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Idk about psl but I’m average or slightly above average with nice hair and close to 6’


Lucky
People here rate me 6psl and Iam 5’7 frauding with shoes to 5’8


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Canada is like an alternate dimension where blackpill doesnt apply.


Most girls here are just slutty so they wanna try new guys all the time


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Lucky
> People here rate me 6psl and Iam 5’7 frauding with shoes to 5’8


Yea you have a good looking face so idk why you can’t makeout


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Yea you have a good looking face so idk why you can’t makeout


Man I also don’t know,my friend whos 5’11 and around 5psl started making out with this girl as soon as he said hi to her


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Canadian girls be like : Nordic Monday, brunette Tuesday, beard guy Wednesday, disabled Thursday , Black Friday, Asian Saturday, ewwww no curries/curry look alikes Sunday


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Man I also don’t know,my friend whos 5’11 and around 5psl started making out with this girl as soon as he said hi to her


Ask him how is he doing that ... maybe it’s his game/body language


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Lmao few weeks ago when I went to the club for the first time I experienced the most brutal suifuels in my life,4 total rejections in 1 night,0 success,but everyone around me was making out and shit even my stupid ex best friend came to this girl and as soon as he said hi to her they started making out,I was watching that drunk as fuck and because I was intoxicated I didn’t really cared until I woke up in the morning and remembered everything that happened.Massive blackpill for me....


It's just cus of height failo tbh. All u need in club is height, white and frame. Face doesnt matter nearly as much.

After my first time clubbing I found this site, after my younger bros first time he brought home a foid. NT pill destroyed me


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Ask him how is he doing that ... maybe it’s his game/body language


Nah he is even more socially awkward than me but he was also drunk as well......I really don’t know
Iam tired of rejections man
From now on I just want to cope with drugs in my room until the end of the time


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> It's just cus of height failo tbh. All u need in club is height, white and frame. Face doesnt matter nearly as much


Race doesn’t matter in clubs as long as not Indian

I literally saw a very attractive brunette (my exact type bcz I prefer brunettes >>> blondes, even tho I only get blonde easily) making out with both white and black guys and these guys were not good looking facially but I guess they were both around 6’-6’1


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> It's just cus of height failo tbh. All u need in club is height, white and frame. Face doesnt matter nearly as much.
> 
> After my first time clubbing I found this site, after my younger bros first time he brought home a foid. NT pill destroyed me


My frame is wide and Iam white,I also saw guys same height as me or even shorter kissing girls who were taller/better looking than them


----------



## lutte (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Yea just don’t be ugly theory
> It’s very easy to slay here... I’m normie and I’ve slayed high tier beckies without much effort... obviously if you’re a chad you can slay a lot more


Ok chad


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Race doesn’t matter in clubs as long as not Indian
> 
> I literally saw a very attractive brunette (my exact type bcz I prefer brunettes >>> blondes, even tho I only get blonde easily) making out with both white and black guys and these guys were not good looking facially but I guess they were both around 6’-6’1


 I meant 4 max appeal


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> I meant 4 max appeal


Yea I guess just don’t be ugly


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> My frame is wide and Iam white,I also saw guys same height as me or even shorter kissing girls who were taller/better looking than them


No I meant frame bro That's just NT pill then, u cant get bitches if u stand in the corner with a drink


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Yea I guess just don’t be ugly


And if u r compensate with height or body


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> No I meant frame bro That's just NT pill then, u cant get bitches if u stand in the corner with a drink


True girls rarely approach directly unless she’s drunk af and guy is giga chad

They might indirectly approach or make it clear they’re interested

atleast that’s how it is with Canadian girls

ive been approached directly before by sober girls but they were euro/Aussie/international Asian

I observed some chads and they weren’t getting approached either, but girls were receptive when they approached


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> No I meant frame bro That's just NT pill then, u cant get bitches if u stand in the corner with a drink


I was very very outgoing because I was drunk and I was even approaching soo much girls


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 1, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> View attachment 1250121


Nav single handedly boosting curry smv in Canada and us


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> I was very very outgoing because I was drunk and I was even approaching soo much girls


How were you approaching them ?


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> I was very very outgoing because I was drunk and I was even approaching soo much girls


Probably height then ngl


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> How were you approaching them ?


With his cock out, redpill says make the foid know what u want. Chad1212 was just doing as Alpha M said


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> *Canadian girls be like : Nordic Monday, brunette Tuesday, beard guy Wednesday, disabled Thursday , Black Friday, Asian Saturday, ewwww no curries/curry look alikes Sunday*


The Biggdinkpil in one sentence.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> The Biggdinkpil in one sentence.


That’s facts and most other Canadian users can confirm 
Girls here don’t have standards and have very high body count


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> How were you approaching them ?





ShowerMaxxing said:


> Probably height then ngl


I would just come next to them and start to dance with them and while we were dancing I would ask them simple questions like their name ,school ect....I would throw few compliments and jokes and they will either run away from me few minutes later or when I tried to kiss them they will usually just push me or say no (one girl ran away and told that to her friends and they started laughing hysterically) bruuuuuuutal suifuel


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Probably height then ngl


Do you know how to read man?I said that even ugly guys who were shorter than me we’re making out


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> I would just come next to them and start to dance with them and while we were dancing I would ask them simple questions like their name ,school ect....I would throw few compliments and jokes and they will either run away from me few minutes later or when I tried to kiss them they will usually just push me or say no (one girl ran away and told that to her friends and they started laughing hysterically) bruuuuuuutal suifuel


Man Shit wouldnt have happened if u were over 6ft


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> I would just come next to them and start to dance with them and while we were dancing I would ask them simple questions like their name ,school ect....I would throw few compliments and jokes and they will either run away from me few minutes later or when I tried to kiss them they will usually just push me or say no (one girl ran away and told that to her friends and they started laughing hysterically) bruuuuuuutal suifuel


Damn that’s brutal

idk why man. Maybe you were not dressed nt
Most guys in clubs are wearing trendy shit


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Man Shit wouldnt have happened if u were over 6ft


He said guys shorter than him were making out


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Damn that’s brutal
> 
> idk why man. Maybe you’re not dressed nt
> Most guys in clubs are wearing trendy shit


I was wearing blacked ripped off jeans and casual nike T-shirt


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Do you know how to read man?I said that even ugly guys who were shorter than me we’re making out


Cope they were chadlets, ur drunk google just got u dazed fr


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Man Shit wouldnt have happened if u were over 6ft





Biggdink said:


> He said guys shorter than him were making out


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Cope they were chadlets, ur drunk google just got u dazed fr


Nah they were ugly I swear


----------



## AlexAP (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> That’s facts and most other Canadian users can confirm
> Girls here don’t have standards and have very high body count


But I look Med (South European).
I will never go to Canada, I can't fraud as Asian.


----------



## lutte (Aug 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> Ok chad


Biggdink don’t huh me
You’re a chad muh “I’m a normie with 40 slay count just don’t be ugly”


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> I was wearing blacked ripped off jeans and casual nike T-shirt


Sounds normal unless they were dirty or olds ... idk why girls didn’t like you


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Nah they were ugly I swear


They had better personality obviously


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Sounds normal unless they were dirty or olds ... idk why girls didn’t like you


18+ dont like prettyboys? Idk


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> They had better personality obviously


Yeah exactly


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> But I look Med (South European).
> I will never go to Canada, I can't fraud as Asian.


Girls here probably think meds are depigmented Asian ... but today my sample size was 1

I’ll try to observe more meds, there aren’t many where I live. But yea I partied with a tall chad Castizo who looked 100% med and didn’t get anything most nights but sometimes he did


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Sounds normal unless they were dirty or olds ... idk why girls didn’t like you





ShowerMaxxing said:


> 18+ dont like prettyboys? Idk


I was approaching girls my age or younger tho
And they were clean,and I was also wearing nike Air Forces


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> I was approaching girls my age or younger tho
> And they were clean,and I was also wearing nike Air Forces


Ur not asian, it's over


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Aug 1, 2021)

Can't relate tbh. It took me ~50 cold approaches before I got my first club makeout. 

Can't see the average person making 50 cold approaches without success before giving up. Takes incel-tier resilience


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> Can't relate tbh. It took me ~50 cold approaches before I got my first club makeout.
> 
> Can't see the average person making 50 cold approaches without success before giving up. Takes incel-tier resilience


Canadian/American girls are way sluttier so lower standards 

only Indian guys get rejected that much (actually less) , no wonder they look so sad


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> Biggdink don’t huh me
> You’re a chad muh “I’m a normie with 40 slay count just don’t be ugly”


Everyone can slay in Canada


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Everyone can slay in Canada


Bruh wtf is wrong with canadian girls tbh.

But dam is it acctually that brutal for indians?


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Also depends on ratio... restrictions just ended here so lots of girls are partying .... ratio was kinda equal = also lower standards


----------



## lutte (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Everyone can slay in Canada


Do indians slay or not? What’s your final ruling


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Bruh wtf is wrong with canadian girls tbh.
> 
> But dam is it acctually that brutal for indians?


I mean they can get lucky too sometimes, I saw an Indian dancing with a girl but she was ugly with buzzed hair

but most girls just hate Indians for whatever reason


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> Do indians slay or not? What’s your final ruling


Most girls run away when Indians approach but few times I’ve seen some with cute girls

It’s just 20x harder for Indians


----------



## lutte (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Most girls run away when Indians approach but few times I’ve seen some with cute girls
> 
> It’s just 20x harder for Indians


How about arabs?


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Most girls run away when Indians approach but few times I’ve seen some with cute girls
> 
> It’s just 20x harder for Indians


They are running away cuz Indian men are too good looking...

They know they have no chance.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> How about arabs?


No many Arabs where I live so idk but many look Indian anyways 

I saw an arab with hot slutty Latina but he looked very rich , wearing a suit and was smoking cigar outside club... also his hair seemed thin


----------



## lutte (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> No many Arabs where I live so idk but many look Indian anyways
> 
> I saw an arab with hot slutty Latina but he looked very rich , wearing a suit and was smoking cigar outside club... also his hair seemed thin


How about balkan bros


----------



## zeke714 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Girls here probably think meds are depigmented Asian ... but today my sample size was 1
> 
> I’ll try to observe more meds, there aren’t many where I live. But yea I partied with a tall chad Castizo who looked 100% med and didn’t get anything most nights but sometimes he did


So these spanish chads cant slay in canada??


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> How about balkan bros


Tall + big frames + non Indian looks even if dark hair and eyes so yea they slay too


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> So these spanish chads cant slay in canada??
> 
> View attachment 1250166
> View attachment 1250167
> View attachment 1250168


First guy would easily slay ... other 2 don’t look typical meds either


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 1, 2021)

.


Biggdink said:


> Tall + big frames + non Indian looks even if dark hair and eyes so yea they slay too


Dam. Is all that it takes to slay in canada is "just don't be indian"


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> .
> 
> Dam. Is all that it takes to slay in canada is "just don't be indian"


I once read on normie forum that Toronto girls would fuck donkeys before fucking Indians


----------



## lutte (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Tall + big frames + non Indian looks even if dark hair and eyes so yea they slay too





johncruz12345 said:


> .
> 
> Dam. Is all that it takes to slay in canada is "just don't be indian"











Hypergamy can’t apply to Indian or Asian men


She’s obviously not a Stacy but better looking than him even if they had same pheno and yea she’s waaaay above him if pheno is included this is most common type of couple in Canada oh but what about Stacy with below average Indian/arab guy ? Trudoo is putting something in water




looksmax.org


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Fluk


lutte said:


> Hypergamy can’t apply to Indian or Asian men
> 
> 
> She’s obviously not a Stacy but better looking than him even if they had same pheno and yea she’s waaaay above him if pheno is included this is most common type of couple in Canada oh but what about Stacy with below average Indian/arab guy ? Trudoo is putting something in water
> ...


Flukes and even in that thread I said it’s different in clubs 

like I said they have to try 20x harder


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> I once read on normie forum that Toronto girls would fuck donkeys before fucking Indians


Maybe you read that wrong and they said indians would fuck a donkey before a toronto girl.

Pakistani/Indians are slayers when it comes to animals


----------



## dnrd (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> But girls love Brit/Aussie accents... even euro guys who come here from Germany etc slay


ethnic accents then, im not denying they love british and aussie accents (not so much recently bc of the "bottle of water" meme) but indian/danish accents are a failo when speaking english and make u seem very non nt, they just sound weird and submissive


----------



## johncruz12345 (Aug 1, 2021)

dnrd said:


> ethnic accents then, im not denying they love british and aussie accents (not so much recently bc of the "bottle of water" meme) but indian/danish accents are a failo when speaking english and make u seem very non nt, they just sound weird and submissive


Honestly, when Dutch people speak english, they genuinely sound mentally retarded.


----------



## dnrd (Aug 1, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Honestly, when Dutch people speak english, they genuinely sound mentally retarded.


yea


----------



## .👽. (Aug 1, 2021)

were the indians non NT? (bad style, below 4 psl, curry accent)

cuz i know 2 indian or bengali (dont member what he is) club slayers IRL


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 1, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> were the indians non NT? (bad style, below 4 psl, curry accent)
> 
> cuz i know 2 indian or bengali (dont member what he is) club slayers IRL


Bengalis are different they are mutts


----------



## .👽. (Aug 1, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> Bengalis are different they are mutts


he looks indian tho thats what matters. but tbh for women arabs, indians etc are all the same


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 1, 2021)

Facts I came back from the club too & saw pretty much the same thing

Chicks will makeout & talk with anyone as long as you're not any less then 3 PSL. Especially when they're drunk they'll make out with anyone

And don't expect chicks to approach you lol the most they'll do is give you eye contact, sit & stand next to you etc UNLESS she's extremely intoxicated & doesn't give af


----------



## .👽. (Aug 1, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Facts I came back from the club too & saw pretty much the same thing
> 
> Chicks will makeout & talk with anyone as long as you're not any less then 3 PSL. Especially when they're drunk they'll make out with anyone
> 
> And don't expect chicks to approach you lol the most they'll do is give you eye contact, sit & stand next to you etc UNLESS she's extremely intoxicated & doesn't give af


what about the racepill? asians, indians etc


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 1, 2021)

🌈👽 said:


> what about the racepill? asians, indians etc


I'm gonna address that in my analysis thread later today


----------



## .👽. (Aug 1, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> I'm gonna address that in my analysis thread later today


alright, tag me if u can


----------



## Copeful (Aug 1, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Why is this site obsessed with indians? Half the fucking threads are about curry. Even if they’re not related someone would talk about Indians in the replies


he’s right tho (most) indians can’t slay


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Aug 1, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Facts I came back from the club too & saw pretty much the same thing
> 
> Chicks will makeout & talk with anyone as long as you're not any less then 3 PSL. Especially when they're drunk they'll make out with anyone
> 
> And don't expect chicks to approach you lol the most they'll do is give you eye contact, sit & stand next to you etc UNLESS she's extremely intoxicated & doesn't give af


It's that way in North America maybe...


but In the UK you literally have to look like this to get a hug from a girl at the club


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 1, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> It's that way in North America maybe...
> 
> 
> but In the UK you literally have to look like this to get a hug from a girl at the club
> View attachment 1250358


----------



## datboijj (Aug 1, 2021)

justadude said:


> yea ik they have low standards. sounds like a meme at this point but i literally know people who are 4psl that get laid regularly by clubbing and tinder


you do realize this is all because of alcohol and drugs right?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 1, 2021)

Over it is
Began it never did 
for curries


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 1, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> @volcelfatcel


i'm aware it didn't start for 99% of indians, no point bro
@AcneScars is the only indo nordic chadpreet on the forum, he would slay though


----------



## Chadeep (Aug 1, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> i'm aware it didn't start for 99% of indians, no point bro
> @AcneScars is the only indo nordic chadpreet on the forum, he would slay though


@SPFromNY914 Too Mallus are Elite.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 1, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> @SPFromNY914 Too Mallus are Elite.


true

i'm just glad i don't look curry + i have really good features
all I could hope for in my recomb

i have hunter eyes which are unseen in indians.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Copeful said:


> he’s right tho (most) indians can’t slay


He wants me to say Indians slay even tho next time I can post pics of tons of Indians standing in corner looking very sad due to all the rejection.... while everyone else is happy 

that guy is giga retarded Indian nationalist


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 1, 2021)

Eww there is so many ethnics at that club


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> Eww there is so many ethnics at that club


Yea Canada is full of ethnics ... this country is very sjw, unless you’re Indian, they don’t like them lol 

but I also took pic of corner where sad rejected guys were standing


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Yea Canada is full of ethnics ... this country is very sjw, unless you’re Indian, they don’t like them lol
> 
> but I also took pic of corner where sad rejected guys were standing


lol all major canadian cities have become shitholes. I imagine toronto or something in the 90s would be nice but now


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> lol all major canadian cities have become shitholes. I imagine toronto or something in the 90s would be nice but now


Not just major Canadian cities... even cities with 100k people middle of nowhere are full of ethnics


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Not just major Canadian cities... even cities with 100k people middle of nowhere are full of ethnics


I dont mind chinese but i feel a lot of curries and blacks dont assimilate. Also i agree most major cities are overfilled with ethnics


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> I dont mind chinese but i feel a lot of curries and blacks dont assimilate. Also i agree most major cities are overfilled with ethnics


You from Canada ? Yea many blacks/ethnics don’t assimilate but Canadians are giga cucks


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> You from Canada ? Yea many blacks/ethnics don’t assimilate but Canadians are giga cucks


no but i live in western Europe plus i have seen a bunch of videos of Canada and its like spot the white person lmao


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> no but i live in western Europe plus i have seen a bunch of videos of Canada and its like spot the white person lmao


Man went to a lake in middle of nowhere and there was barely any white person there lol... only Indians, Asians and blacks 

no wonder so many white girls here date ethnics, they don’t have other options around

do ethnics like blacks, Arabs and Asians slay in Europe ?


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> Lmao few weeks ago when I went to the club for the first time I experienced the most brutal suifuels in my life,4 total rejections in 1 night,0 success,but everyone around me was making out and shit even my stupid ex best friend came to this girl and as soon as he said hi to her they started making out,I was watching that drunk as fuck and because I was intoxicated I didn’t really cared until I woke up in the morning and remembered everything that happened.Massive blackpill for me....


weren't you glas you said earlier?


+op you're gay for watching strangers making out.


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Man went to a lake in middle of nowhere and there was barely any white person there lol... only Indians, Asians and blacks
> 
> no wonder so many white girls here date ethnics, they don’t have other options around
> 
> do ethnics like blacks, Arabs and Asians slay in Europe ?


only blacks and that is only in predominantly black areas where the girls are used to black culture. The rest date white people only still surprisingly


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 1, 2021)

can verify. Girls will literally make out with anyone ded srs. I have literally no idea how many party/club makeouts I have had and I am 3 psl with height halo. Taking girls home? That's another story. Sex is for Chad. Lips are for everyone.


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

So


tongue and cheek said:


> only blacks and that is only in predominantly black areas where the girls are used to black culture. The rest date white people only still surprisingly


so less cucked than Canada ... but girls here are giga sluts 

Attractive girls here who date ethnics also date ugly-average white guys


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> So
> 
> so less cucked than Canada ... but girls here are giga sluts
> 
> Attractive girls here who date ethnics also date ugly-average white guys


girls are still sluts where i live but idk i think because where i live still has a lot of white people its only the ugly girls or ones with no dad that date blacks. Also i think a lot of canadian women date ethnics because they have cuck dads and or the education system pushes interacial dating for some reason


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 1, 2021)

I saw a guy that looked like baljeet make out with a hot Nordic gigastacy in a club

He was 5'5
She was 5'8


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

tongue and cheek said:


> girls are still sluts where i live but idk i think because where i live still has a lot of white people its only the ugly girls or ones with no dad that date blacks. Also i think a lot of canadian women date ethnics because they have cuck dads and or the education system pushes interacial dating for some reason


Yea Canada is super cucked, way more than Sweden 
Can confirm education system is cucked


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Keep coping if you think Indians/Italian have high smv
> 
> I saw ugly White guys and black guys and even fucking Asians get girls
> 
> Girls literally go around making out with guys as long as you don’t look Indian/Italian


But muhh @Biggdink told me Indian guys slay in Canada


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> I saw a guy that looked like baljeet make out with a hot Nordic gigastacy in a club
> 
> He was 5'5
> She was 5'8


Where do you live ? Short guys don’t do good in clubs where I live even if they have great pheno and face


----------



## Xangsane (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Where do you live ? Short guys don’t do good in clubs where I live even if they have great pheno and face


Surrey, just outside of london


----------



## Copeful (Aug 1, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Honestly, when Dutch people speak english, they genuinely sound mentally retarded.


@Latebloomer10 thoughts?


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> But muhh @Biggdink told me Indian guys slay in Canada


Not in clubs... idk why  because girls would makeout with ugliest guys but not Indians


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> can verify. Girls will literally make out with anyone ded srs. I have literally no idea how many party/club makeouts I have had and I am 3 psl with height halo. Taking girls home? That's another story. Sex is for Chad. Lips are for everyone.


So basically kissing doesn’t mean anything 

So don’t get excited if you makeout with a girl on a date but don’t fuck her


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> So basically kissing doesn’t mean anything
> 
> So don’t get excited if you makeout with a girl on a date but don’t fuck her


exactly kissing means absolutely nothing. If a girl won't even kiss you by the second date ngl she don't want you


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> exactly kissing means absolutely nothing. If a girl won't even kiss you by the second date ngl she don't want you


Yea Idk how can anyone be kissless ... they must be giga autists or 1 psl


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Yea Idk how can anyone be kissless ... they must be giga autists or 1 psl


Being autistic and high inhib is a great predictor of being kissless


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Aug 1, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> can verify. Girls will literally make out with anyone ded srs. I have literally no idea how many party/club makeouts I have had and I am 3 psl with height halo. Taking girls home? That's another story. Sex is for Chad. Lips are for everyone.


They are drunk af and full of adrenaline from partying that they are low inhib af and don’t care


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> I would just come next to them and start to dance with them and while we were dancing I would ask them simple questions like their name ,school ect....I would throw few compliments and jokes and they will either run away from me few minutes later or when I tried to kiss them they will usually just push me or say no (one girl ran away and told that to her friends and they started laughing hysterically) bruuuuuuutal suifuel


ngl in a club/party environment you almost never use words. Look them in the eye, approach from the front, start dancing with them, if theyre feeling it spin them around make them grind on you, if they're turned on spin them around again to the front, make unwavering eye contact with them, with your hand on their hips, then make out. It's literally that simple. No words involved ever. I've literally had girls tell me stop talking while making out with them at club JFL


----------



## Chadakin (Aug 1, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Why is this site obsessed with indians? Half the fucking threads are about curry. Even if they’re not related someone would talk about Indians in the replies


Indians are notoriously super creepy in clubs. 40+ year old balding Indians hit on 18 year old white girls in UK clubs.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 1, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> I'm gonna address that in my analysis thread later today


tag


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 1, 2021)

Yeh sure. As long as you're not sub 5 and sub 5'7


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 1, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> Yeh sure. As long as you're not sub 5 and sub 5'7


cope I am sub 5. ngl more like sub 3.5 in club


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> ngl in a club/party environment you almost never use words. Look them in the eye, approach from the front, start dancing with them, if theyre feeling it spin them around make them grind on you, if they're turned on spin them around again to the front, make unwavering eye contact with them, with your hand on their hips, then make out. It's literally that simple. No words involved ever. I've literally had girls tell me stop talking while making out with them at club JFL



YEEEEES BROOOOOOOO
WORKED FOR ME,TOTALLY NOT BECAUSE IAM A CHAD BUT THEY COULD SMELL MY PERSONALITY WHEN I TOUCHED THEIR HIPS!!!!!!!


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 1, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> cope I am sub 5. ngl more like sub 3.5 in club


I'm talking about sub 5/10 not 5 PSL


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> YEEEEES BROOOOOOOO
> WORKED FOR ME,TOTALLY NOT BECAUSE IAM A CHAD BUT THEY COULD SMELL MY PERSONALITY WHEN I TOUCHED THEIR HIPS!!!!!!!


you fucking idiot that has nothing to do with it. In club environment theyre looking to strictly get physical. You trying to talk to them shows that you're inexperienced and you don't know wtf is going on, especially if you're not charismatic and you start asking her shit like "where are you from?" and making shitty jokes. It's about physically escalating as fast as possible. Not "muh showing personality". YOu're just trying not to talk her out of giving you pussy and trying to turn her on by physical escalation. Autists like you think any advice that isn't Lefort 79 is bluepill. Kill yourself and stay kissless or actually try the advice of someone who lifemogs you autistic fuck


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 1, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> I'm talking about sub 5/10 not 5 PSL


me too


----------



## PikachuCandy (Aug 1, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> me too


Impossible to succeed as sub 5


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 1, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> Impossible to succeed as sub 5


I am a sub 5. What is my body count? Under 10. How many girls have I made out with in club? Wouldnt be surprised if it was 50+, literaly lost count


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> you fucking idiot that has nothing to do with it. In club environment theyre looking to strictly get physical. You trying to talk to them shows that you're inexperienced and you don't know wtf is going on, especially if you're not charismatic and you start asking her shit like "where are you from?" and making shitty jokes. It's about physically escalating as fast as possible. Not "muh showing personality". YOu're just trying not to talk her out of giving you pussy and trying to turn her on by physical escalation. Autists like you think any advice that isn't Lefort 79 is bluepill. Kill yourself and stay kissless or actually try the advice of someone who lifemogs you autistic fuck


I bet if I do anything close to something that you have recommended that I would be arrested for sexual harassment


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> I bet if I do anything close to something that you have recommended that I would be arrested for sexual harassment


Na he’s right, that’s how clubs are like 
Just make eye contact and start dancing with her


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Aug 1, 2021)

Copeful said:


> @Latebloomer10 thoughts?


he's coping bhai


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> I bet if I do anything close to something that you have recommended that I would be arrested for sexual harassment


you don't literally just grab them, you build up to it, and do it slowly. If she doesn't like it, she will pull away. The moment she pulls away you back off. You will only go to jail if you are Indian


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> you don't literally just grab them, you build up to it, and do it slowly. If she doesn't like it, she will pull away. The moment she pulls away you back off. You will only go to jail if you are Indian


I sweared to god that I will never ever go to club again but I might as well try this.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 1, 2021)

Chad1212 said:


> I sweared to god that I will never ever go to club again but I might as well try this.
> Thanks for the advice


make sure you're drunk enough to not be aspie about it but sober enough to recognize whether a girl can consent. good luck habibi


----------



## Chad1212 (Aug 1, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> make sure you're drunk enough to not be aspie about it but sober enough to recognize whether a girl can consent. good luck habibi


Thanks bro,I will make a post about how it went and I will tag u


----------



## sytyl (Aug 1, 2021)

I can verify that everything biggdink says is 100% true


----------



## Beetlejuice (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Sal (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Canadians like @Sal can confirm what I say
> 
> anyone can hook up with girls here as long as you’re not an Indian
> And White guys with dark blond hair mog the most


I don’t understand what people are confused about. Canada is 100% different compared to any other country man.

Anyone can slay. Every guy has 30-80 body count in my friend group all from first year university.

BUT YOU DON’T UNDERSTAND, no Canadian wants to marry here. There is not a girl that’s hasnt been run thru and is 10/10.
All of the hot girls are ran thru.

He’s also right about the Indians….


----------



## Sal (Aug 1, 2021)

justadude said:


> when is the toronto meetup happening


Oh shit 😂


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 1, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> View attachment 1250810


@Shrek2OnDvD thoughts?


----------



## Austrian Oak (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Na he’s right, that’s how clubs are like
> Just make eye contact and start dancing with her


Insert 5ft 2 balding Indian janitor makes eye contact and dances with her


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Aug 1, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Fax
> 
> kiss doesn’t mean anything I guess... but girls would makeout with anyone... I guess as long as you’re not Indian, idk Indians in clubs are creepy tho
> 
> ...


over for m y scratchy balls


----------



## Biggdink (Aug 1, 2021)

Sal said:


> I don’t understand what people are confused about. Canada is 100% different compared to any other country man.
> 
> Anyone can slay. Every guy has 30-80 body count in my friend group all from first year university.
> 
> ...


Yea I know below average guys with body count of 20 

but guys like @lutte think you need to be a giga chad to slay lol


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Aug 1, 2021)

lutte said:


> Do indians slay or not? What’s your final ruling



No, they don’t. If you see an Indian slaying here, he is most likely top 1% of his race. You can see them at music festivals. Above average height. Jacked. Often have tattoos. Social circle full of white people. 

I’m Indian and I get make-outs at clubs but I don’t look like the average Indian. I even get APPROACHED by white girls in clubs. They think I’m “Persian”. Even then, I don’t do as well as my white friends that will tell you themselves I’m better looking. 

sad truth


----------



## Copeful (Aug 1, 2021)

nudes said:


> No, they don’t. If you see an Indian slaying here, he is most likely top 1% of his race. You can see them at music festivals. Above average height. Jacked. Often have tattoos. Social circle full of white people.
> 
> I’m Indian and I get make-outs at clubs but I don’t look like the average Indian. I even get APPROACHED by white girls in clubs. They think I’m “Persian”. Even then, I don’t do as well as my white friends that will tell you themselves I’m better looking.
> 
> sad truth


send pics chadpreet


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 1, 2021)

Copeful said:


> send pics chadpreet


chadpreet rates other chadpreets

subhuman gaslit by chadpreet


----------



## justadude (Aug 1, 2021)

datboijj said:


> you do realize this is all because of alcohol and drugs right?


yea dumbass everyone is wasted and on molly while browsing tinder


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Aug 1, 2021)

Copeful said:


> send pics chadpreet



I’d rather jump off a bridge before associating my face with this forum


----------



## lutte (Aug 1, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Honestly, when Dutch people speak english, they genuinely sound mentally retarded.


so true


----------



## tyronelite (Aug 2, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> Sex is for Chad. Lips are for everyone.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 2, 2021)

@tyronelite when are we getting your racepill thread, tag me


----------



## eduardkoopman (Aug 16, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Fax
> 
> kiss doesn’t mean anything I guess... but girls would makeout with anyone... I guess as long as you’re not Indian, idk Indians in clubs are creepy tho
> 
> ...


It's usually the height pill that can hinder Mediterranean men like Italian.

They might be 5-10 cm shorter on average, than Nordics


----------



## Idontknowlol (Aug 16, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Why is this site obsessed with indians? Half the fucking threads are about curry. Even if they’re not related someone would talk about Indians in the replies



Indians are love to hate race, for everyone


----------

